
Never Pay for SSL Again - etrackr
http://sslforfree.com
======
RadioactiveMan
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10741148)

------
benguild
Legit?

~~~
emohamad
Enter your info and find out :) (don't do that)

~~~
etrackr
Use the manual verification if you're scared. You don't enter any information.
Or install the official client manually -
[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

